# JOGGING AT 5.30am ... Empty Stomach Or Have Breakfast First



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

as it says guys .. im gonna start going out for a half an hour jog before my work so i was wondering if it would be best to eat before or after the jog ?


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

If only 1/2 hour perhaps don't eat. I run 6 miles as my staple running training session so will have porridge before.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i did this this morning, was up at 5 and out by 5.30am.. was too occupied at looking at how incredible the full moon looked and ended ip tripped over and cutting al my knee and hand open :'(

Just before my run i have a mixed drink of lemon juice and 1/2 teaspoon bi carb soda, neck that jus as im leaving and i prob eat about 45mins later (7am) , had a banana and then breakfast around 8.30 at work


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

aw thats a shame hayley, concentrate more on the jogging next time lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

depends... if its to lose weight then yeah, dont eat before u go (i do my AM cardio fuelled by some black coffee) x x


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Before...burns the fat not the breakfast


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

Milzeh said:


> If only 1/2 hour perhaps don't eat. I run 6 miles as my staple running training session so will have porridge before.


well im gonna head to the gym after work and do an hour on the treadmill and also some time on the bikes and rowing machine .. was thinking maybe have a piece of fruit or thye natural sugar levels


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Can your body digest food you eaten so quickly ? I relies fasted training works but is there a time scale ?


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

GShock said:


> Can your body digest food you eaten so quickly ? I relies fasted training works but is there a time scale ?


im not really doing fasted training as such just wasnt sure what the best idea would be ... usually have breakfast about 9am in work (porridge) which i hate by the way lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

If looking to burn fat/cut up. I'd suggest eat after.

Also your body's in cutting mind set of the day then


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah monster looking to loose a bit of fat i put in before start the heavy weight training again


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I would stay in bed personally


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

lol craig i wish i could .. i plan to go out this jog, al update tomorrow wether or not it happens lol


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

legoheed said:


> im not really doing fasted training as such just wasnt sure what the best idea would be ... usually have breakfast about 9am in work (porridge) *which i hate by the way lol*


I add my vanilla whey protein with milk, mix it nuke it eat it ...... :wub:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> depends... if its to lose weight then yeah, dont eat before u go (i do my AM cardio fuelled by some black coffee) x x


This ^

Why would you fuel your body and then run? After you are fasted from your sleep your blood glucose is low and this makes it easier to tap directly in to fat as a fuel for the cardio, filling your stomach with food before the run is the last thing you need to do


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

what about eating a piec of fruit raptor that a no no ?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Why would you fuel your body and then run? After you are fasted from your sleep your blood glucose is low and this makes it easier to tap directly in to fat as a fuel for the cardio, filling your stomach with food before the run is the last thing you need to do


I wonder about this. Surely breakfast needs some time before it has been digested enough for the body to use it as fuel? I would have thought that burning fat has less to do with the timing of the meals and more with keeping an overall caloric deficit over time.

That said I'd still have breakfast afterwards as I wouldn't want to run on a full stomach.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

legoheed said:


> what about eating a piec of fruit raptor that a no no ?


Would you rather burn 150 cals of fat or would you rather use the 150 cals fuel that the fruit consists of and burn no fat?



Bamse said:


> I wonder about this. Surely breakfast needs some time before it has been digested enough for the body to use it as fuel? I would have thought that burning fat has less to do with the timing of the meals and more with keeping an overall caloric deficit over time.
> 
> That said I'd still have breakfast afterwards as I wouldn't want to run on a full stomach.


You can use food very quickly, the biggest breakdown is done in the intestines but it can also get in through the bloodstream as there is a mechanism for it to be absorbed like that around the stomach walls, for example a few nights ago i went hypo from using Insulin and when the shakes came i ate 2 tins of Mandarins within about 30 seconds of the 1st few bites i was feeling better, and thats because the sugar had already started to enter my bloodstream.... Same with alcohol, if you neck a shot of Vodka you will feel it in as little as 8 seconds, it doesn't need to be digested


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

To be honest you shouldn't need anything to eat for just 30 mins jogging.. I only have a 100grams of porridge before running a half marathon. Make sure you have a glass of water on wake up though.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Heading out for my first fasted cardio session in the morning.

Black coffee, pint of ice water and some BCAA is all I'll be using then have a breakfast shake when I get in.


----------



## finest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

first off, well done for getting the motivation to do this, its not easy.

the problem i have with this idea is there are 2 sets of theories. one says cardio on empty stomach is very efficient as blood sugar and glycogen are low, so you tap into fat burning quicker. other theory states that no its not a good idea, because cortisol levels are high which means you'll burn off no fat but protein (muscle) instead. this is why im so confused when asking questions to get ripped. like this guy, his motivation is high, like mine, but when your running at 5:30 in the morning, you'd like to know that you're going to get results.

i think with the help of this forum we can see what results people get in the real world. also you need to clarify what you're trying to acheive, fat loss, or getting ripped

good luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

finest1 said:


> first off, well done for getting the motivation to do this, its not easy.
> 
> the problem i have with this idea is there are 2 sets of theories. one says cardio on empty stomach is very efficient as blood sugar and glycogen are low, so you tap into fat burning quicker. other theory states that no its not a good idea, because cortisol levels are high which means you'll burn off no fat but protein (muscle) instead. this is why im so confused when asking questions to get ripped. like this guy, his motivation is high, like mine, but when your running at 5:30 in the morning, you'd like to know that you're going to get results.
> 
> ...


I can see your point but 30min jog fasted i wouldnt worry about losing mass, and you can bang a shake down your throat straight after anyway! Tbh i train fasted every session (weights and cardio)


----------



## finest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

willsy said:


> I can see your point but 30min jog fasted i wouldnt worry about losing mass, and you can bang a shake down your throat straight after anyway! Tbh i train fasted every session (weights and cardio)


hi willsy, whats your experiences when doing this type of cardio. how long have you done it and did you acheive what you wanted


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Ime you dont conk out when doing fasted cardio like you do after eating (well i do anyway)

I have never trained long enough any other way to know the difference. Ive always trained fasted and i feel sick if i eat before training now


----------



## SC86 (Aug 5, 2011)

I've started to train (weights) in the morning and then do some cardio in the evening, and as my goal is to loose fat I was thinking of doing my AM workout fasted, except for a My Protein Pulse drink, any thoughts if this would be beneficial?


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

well managed it and had a pint of ice cold water when i woke up .. was freezing my nuts off at the start of the jog but all n all felt pretty good ter it


----------



## finest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

SC86 said:


> I've started to train (weights) in the morning and then do some cardio in the evening, and as my goal is to loose fat I was thinking of doing my AM workout fasted, except for a My Protein Pulse drink, any thoughts if this would be beneficial?


NO NO!!

do it the other way round, or do your weights midday or something. don't work out with weights on an empty stomach. you can do your cardio on an empty stomach, then as you eat during the day, this will allow you to gather fuel for your weights.

good luck


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I do fasted cardio first thing in the mornings 2-3 times a week for 40-45 minute light jog in the park.

On waking i take ECA, 15g BCAA, 10g Glutamin and hit the road ! Will also start throwing in 5 g l-carnitine as well soon!


----------

